# Anyone moving from Dubai to Australia?



## mgfg (Jan 16, 2016)

Hey guys, we are moving to NSW from Dubai soon. We are shipping our personal stuff but still undecided whether to bring some of our furnitures and appliances.

Based on my research, it seems that these items are more expensive in australia than in the UAE. I've also read in an old thread that apartments in Oz would normally have built in cookers/ ovens already and that his king size bed from the UAE didnt fit his bedroom as apartments in the UAE are generally bigger in area than in OZ.

Any insights on what to bring/ not to bring? Thanks in advance!


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi
I am also interested to know the shipping cost/documentation required for shipping.


----------



## mgfg (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi, are you also from UAE? I talked to a couple of suppliers. They charge between Aed 13k to 16k plus insurance for a 20ft container. A 2BR apartment would normally fit inside a 20ft container. However, they charge based on the actual volume. Hence if your stuff would only occupy, say, half of the container, they would charge you only for that. They also have sharing options which are even cheaper.

Im contemplating on what items to bring. When is your move?


----------



## SamQS (Aug 15, 2012)

mgfg said:


> Hey guys, we are moving to NSW from Dubai soon. We are shipping our personal stuff but still undecided whether to bring some of our furnitures and appliances.
> 
> Based on my research, it seems that these items are more expensive in australia than in the UAE. I've also read in an old thread that apartments in Oz would normally have built in cookers/ ovens already and that his king size bed from the UAE didnt fit his bedroom as apartments in the UAE are generally bigger in area than in OZ.
> 
> Any insights on what to bring/ not to bring? Thanks in advance!


Hello, 

Yes, as I have seen (I have visited there a few times) , most houses there have built in cookers. with regard to electrical appliances, the power outlet is different in Australia than in UAE, so you will have to use adapters. 

I am weighing the options available, to decide whether it is worth to ship the furniture and appliances. You may have to pay for re-assembling the furniture there and we have to think whether the parts of the furniture would be in same shape after that long journey and handling/transporting from the port to your new residence . 

Is furniture that expensive in Australia (as shipping cost 15-20k AED would convert to 5000-7000 AUD) ?. I know, you may not be able to buy everything in Aus for that amount. 

The other factors can be the size of your new residence (As I have read in another thread there's no point of shipping furniture there and discarding it there if you don't have enough space to keep everything). Also, some furniture are made of solid wood, some are not. Some furniture hold some sentimental value. Some furniture would take considerable space in the container, therefore it may be economical to leave them. There may be taxes if the things are new (there are threads about that) and as I read on a thread here if the officers think there could be dirt on the furniture, you may have to pay a considerable amount to them to clean - or to dispose those.

With regard to the room sizes, as i have seen, some rooms are small (like 3.2mx3m) but not the main bed room which is usually larger. I would have a look at the floor plans of the advertised properties on realestate.com.au and domain.com.au websites so I can get an idea of average room sizes.

I would appreciate if you share your experience and information you gather too as it would be helpful. Thanks.

All the best!


----------



## SamQS (Aug 15, 2012)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1729-question-about-power-oz.html#post9800977

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-shipping-complete-house-dubai-melbourne.html

Also, one of my friends who recently moved there told me that he could obtain long warranty periods when he bought appliances (e.g. Refrigerator) in Melbourne.


----------



## mgfg (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi Sam, thanks for your insights and for posting the links. Will follow through on those links


----------



## SamQS (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello mgfg,

Have you considered sending cookware to Australia? I have some almost new (but have used a few times) , not sure whether we have to clean those specially if we opt to send.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## mgfg (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi Sam, no we are leaving those behind except for the electric grill which we only used 3x maybe. Its a small one from black and decker.


----------



## SamQS (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks mgfg...


----------

